# P-Mode: Richtiger Jump?



## Eekhoorn (27. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,


ich nutze folgenden Code, um in den P-Mode zu gelangen:

```
cli

		DATA32 ADDR32 lgdt gdtdesc
	
		movl %cr0, %eax
		orb 1, %al
		movl %eax, %cr0
		
	
	DATA32 ljmp $0, $ABS(schleife)
	
	.code32
	schleife:
		jmp schleife
```

Aber beim jump hat der PC Probleme. Wie mach ich im P-Mode nen Jump? Will erstmal nur, dass er die Schleife macht. Danach kommt selbstverständlich der Schritt, dass ich dann in nen C-Code jumpe.


----------

